# Remote control/transmitter/receiver for Nikon



## august9 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi! I'm a new photographer Looking for a dependable quality remote control for triggering a Nikon D800 (I know: over-the-top-equipment for a newbie - but why not start with inspirational equipment 

I bought a Hähner Giga T Pro II, which came with the wrong battery and loose screws. Not impressed (probably sold as used from the store - bad stuff). Anyway, I was also told it was used with AAA batteries, but the truth was it uses a CR2-battery. I want a wireless remote that is reliable and with a long battery-life. 

So I need it mostly to trigger pictures and start/stop of video (if possible, preferable if it can trigger a photo then a video without touching the camera). Doesn't need a lot of bells and whistles apart from that, but i do like some added functionality. 

I'll take a variety of pictures/videos in all kinds of situations, but mainly of people that I don't want to be too concious about me taking pictures of them. (Dad who has Alzheimer's mostly - he's more or less oblivious of my picture-taking but still - I want him to act as natural as possible). 

Any opinions on what I should get? I've been searching around and figured I may as well ask where the photo-people are found. 

I want quality and reliability and long battery-life. Preferably something that does not use the hot-shoe for flash. 

Thanks! Sorry if this question has been asked before. Lead me to a good thread in that case


----------



## clee01l (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a GPS with a remote trigger.  http://www.solmeta.com/Product/show/id/14






   For an added bonus you get a GPS that writes directly to your images. 

I also had one of these before I got the GPS: https://smile.amazon.com/RFN-4s-Wir...3217123&sr=1-1&keywords=SMDV+RFN-4+Nikon+D800


----------



## tspear (Sep 7, 2016)

My brother pre-ordered me this one: Pulse
Not available yet, but looks pretty cool.


----------

